# 1972 400 to 455 engine swap frame motor mounts?



## SKIDLOADER10 (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if i have to change my steel frame motor mounts to put a 1970 455 into my car?. It was orginally a 400 car. I have a 1972 lemans conv
T41 option car. Thanks for your help


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The stock 326-350-389-400 Pontiac A body engine stands will work fine! Just use corresponding mount. if you can find old stock replacement motor mounts which will be made in Korea in the 80's or 90's they're higher quality than today's cut rate Chinese mounts.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

SKIDLOADER10 said:


> Does anyone know if i have to change my steel frame motor mounts to put a 1970 455 into my car?. It was orginally a 400 car. I have a 1972 lemans conv
> T41 option car. Thanks for your help


Are you asking about the engine mounts or the frame mounts ? 

If you are wanting to swap a 400 with 455 the frame mounts are different.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'70 to mid '76 model 400's had all 5 mtg bosses on the side of the block, drilled and tapped so either early frame brackets and motor mounts, OR so the late style frame brackets and motor mounts could be used. All factory 455 blocks were drilled and tapped to do the same.

In the '64-72 Pontiac A body's , only '70 factory optioned 455 GTO's along with and '71 & '72 Pontiac A body's with factory installed 455's used the specific 455 frame brackets and the long style motor mounts. The '70-72 455 A body frame brackets were bringing over $500 a pair till they were reproduced nearly 10 years ago. if you like you can swap over to the $160 repro 455 frame stands, and run the longer mounts, but it's not required, a '64-69 326-428 or any '70- mid 76 Pontiac v8 will bolt in using the standard '64-72 Pontiac A body frame stands.


----------

